# Website im making



## Turtle Guru (Sep 4, 2011)

as you read this im making a website so when im done ill tell you guys it is basically a place where you can go and read care sheets and all that good stuff on cheloians and if anyone wants to can someone help me if i get stumped on something. 

but i want to promote TortoiseForum.com this website if im allowed to because i love this forum and i would like to help make it the best turtle/tortoise forum out there.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 4, 2011)

im sorry about the 2nd post wont let me edit, but my wesite was deleted because of time and money im sorry for all the posts but i thought i was going to be done soon but i was wrong and im starting to get to busy for the site so i decided on deleting the whole website im sorry


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Christian:

I think this was a blessing in disguise. I'm not trying to be mean, but in my opinion, you need to gather more information and more knowledge before you start such a big project.

Just keep taking notes and doing your research. When the time is right to start your web site, you'll know it.

And, at that time, we'd be proud to have you promote the Forum.


----------

